# Nfl pick'em



## LeanHerm (Sep 8, 2015)

First week is updated so you guys can all put your first weeks picks in.  Let me know if there are any errors.  


Thanks,
Ugbb staff


----------



## Yaya (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks herm, will get to it


----------



## DF (Sep 8, 2015)

Made my picks!  Does Cleveland have a quarterback?  ah doesnt matter I guess.

By how many points will NE beat the Steelers?


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 8, 2015)

#hermforadmin2015


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 8, 2015)

Well half of our team is suspended or hurt.  I think were actually starting junior seau. Wait he's dead but so is our defense


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 8, 2015)

Patriots over Steelers......sorry Herm


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 8, 2015)

I think everyone knows the pats are gonna win. I even know that


----------



## snake (Sep 8, 2015)

Herm steps up once again for UGBB!


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 8, 2015)

Someone has too


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 8, 2015)

Welcome to UGBB, NFL Pick 'Em!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 8, 2015)

Great.  I don't have to help...lol


----------



## Yaya (Sep 8, 2015)

Herm really is a good MOD


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 8, 2015)

So what do I get when I win?


----------



## Yaya (Sep 8, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> So what do I get when I win?



Last year it was an autographed VHS of "weekend at Bernies"..

This year, who knows


----------



## DF (Sep 8, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> So what do I get when I win?



The winner will spend a week with POB to train & eat and sleep at his home.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 8, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Last year it was an autographed VHS of "weekend at Bernies"..
> 
> This year, who knows



I watched weekend at bernie's this weekend.

"Hey Bernie!"


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 8, 2015)

I just love how nobody is contending the fact that I am going to win...


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 9, 2015)

the time with POB is more then enough.  


everyone should be pushing for it.  if your not a sports fan, you will become one.


----------



## RISE (Sep 9, 2015)

DF said:


> The winner will spend a week with POB to train & eat and sleep at his home.



What if I don't like pop tarts?


----------



## DF (Sep 9, 2015)

RISE said:


> What if I don't like pop tarts?



How is that even a possibility?


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 9, 2015)

Tough Week in my opinion.    They make bacon flavored pop tarts?


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 18, 2015)

why the **** can't I make picks the day of the game?  the first game started at 8:30 on Thursday night and I tried at 3:00 pm and couldn't get in.  kinda sucks.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 18, 2015)

There's a deadline I think cause I made mine yesterday am


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 18, 2015)

DarksideSix said:


> why the **** can't I make picks the day of the game?  the first game started at 8:30 on Thursday night and I tried at 3:00 pm and couldn't get in.  kinda sucks.



agreed.  Should be able to do it up until 2hrs prior.


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 18, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> There's a deadline I think cause I made mine yesterday am



Change the damn deadline.  Like Alpha said, we should be able to pick them up until an hour or so before the first game.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 18, 2015)

I can't I don't have access. Admin would have to do it


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 18, 2015)

either way. I already f*cked myself.. no way im gonna win..


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 29, 2015)

the Pick'em is ****ed up again.  for this coming week it shows 2 of the chiefs vs bangles game.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 29, 2015)

Personally, I think we should be able to pick until at least 2 hours after the game.  

My angel Lilo is winning.  So proud....so gosh dang proud.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 1, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Personally, I think we should be able to pick until at least 2 hours after the game.
> 
> My angel Lilo is winning.  So proud....so gosh dang proud.



Isn't she an outside linebacker for Cleveland.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 1, 2015)

You guys must make some real shitty picks if a chick from Romania is winning. 

Finkle?


----------



## Lilo (Oct 1, 2015)

Can't argue with that


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 2, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Finkle?


----------



## Yaya (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm very impressed with Lilo.

"yaya, you have lost your mind..........."

-Jenner


1000% finkle


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 7, 2015)

anyone see the leaderboards?


----------



## mugzy (Oct 7, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> anyone see the leaderboards?



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/nfl_pickem.php?do=leaderboard


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 7, 2015)

Thx  for the link.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 8, 2015)

Its an issue with the server time. You can make picks up until 6 hrs before game time.


----------



## teac2019 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks herm, will get to it


----------

